
Show HN: Creating your own Awesome List used GitHub stars - xikoubawnag
https://github.com/maguowei/starred
======
danfpass
How to automatically update the repo?

------
opsjfdd
It's awesome!

------
kuiill
good job!

------
platkif
good!

